# Van washing Farecla G3



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

After reading old posts on the subject of van cleaning I am considering polishing up my vans front and rear, 1999 Hymer B584, with Farecla G3, but there appears to be a number of products with this name.
Is this product suitable for both the plastic and the metal bonnet and once cleaned do I then have to seal/wax the finish.
Thanks in advance.
Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I wouldn't use G3 unless your paintwork is very old and dull. This stuff will remove scratches from 800grit paper. 

It's not a product you can use well by hand either, best with a wet foam mop on a (professional) polishing machine but you need a bit of skill and it goes everywhere.

If the paintwork is just a little dull and a wax doesn't bring it back try using something like "Carlack 68 polishing paste" which is actually very fine and I used recently for a super gleam buff-up.

Kev


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Kev,
Thanks for that advice. Is there anyone out there who can recommend a way to polish up my van by hand as I would prefer not to have to buy an electrical buffer/polisher.
Thanks again.
Norman.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good old fashioned T Cut and heavy wax to follow. or Mer all very good if the paint has gone flat

only use abrasive polish sparingly because it is removing oxidised paint in the process

regards


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

First rub in circular motions with t-cut , polish with auto glym super resin polish, then finish of with auto glym high definition wax, this is going to take a lot of effort on your part, it takes me 2 days to do my van, but the result is real good, then redo the high def wax every 2 months, jobs a good ern.

Dennis


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The way I do it is; get an old cotton T shirt and tear it into 6" squares, fold it a couple of times, dab in the pot (toothpaste amount) and start rubbing in small circles. You will need to spend at least 5 mins per square foot. Keep the cloth moist and re-fold once it gets claggy. Chuck it away if you drop it cos any grit will scratch.

It's a job for a nice day because you will be out there all day! Afterwards wash off a couple of time with warm soapy water and rinse.

Then get a tub of wax (I use Farecla Ultra UV Wax), tear up another T shirt and..... you get it!


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucano said:


> After reading old posts on the subject of van cleaning I am considering polishing up my vans front and rear, 1999 Hymer B584, with Farecla G3, but there appears to be a number of products with this name.
> Is this product suitable for both the plastic and the metal bonnet and once cleaned do I then have to seal/wax the finish.
> Thanks in advance.
> Norman.


What makes you want to polish it up?

Fine scratches and swirling or much deeper problems or dull paint?

To be honest Auto Glym Super Resin Polish will probably be the best bet with a foam applicator pad 

By plastics are we talking painted?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I am talking about the GRP cab roof which is very dull and needs more than a good wash.
Autoglym then !!!!!
Any more suggestions welcome also.
Thanks.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

If it is very dull it needs an abrasive cutting compound, G3 or T Cut etc.

Just be clear about terminology.

An abrasive compound (say G3) can also be called "compounding polish", "cutting paste", "polishing compound" or "polishing paste" and may a paste or liquid (T Cut).

Wax can be hard (Carnuba type) or a liquid which is sometimes confusingly called "polish" (and may in fact contain a bit of fine compound).

Manufacturers of these products don't always help and neither does the vague term "polish the car" which can mean anything.

What you need to do is polish it with a compound then wax it with a wax.

Hope you are less confused now, not more!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Kev,
Thanks for your explanation. I have ordered a wax from a "net" supplier and I have obtained a polishing fluid from work that is used to clean aircraft acrylic canopies. I will test a small area on the roof first to see how I get along.
Thanks again.
Norman.


----------

